# Endless Sea Piano Prelude



## Niel (Oct 12, 2016)

Just because I love impressionism.


----------



## Morodiene (Oct 12, 2016)

Very Debussy/Arabesque-ish! And Flaxenhair-ish/Sounds and Perfumes etc.-ish. Nicely done and played.

What piano is this? Is it just me, or does it seem that when you change the pedal the reverb stops? Are you recording this from a digital piano? If so, maybe you should record it without any onboard reverb, and add that it through a DAW so it is unrelated to the damper pedal. 

Sorry if I'm wrong and/or crazy.


----------



## Niel (Oct 12, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Very Debussy/Arabesque-ish! And Flaxenhair-ish/Sounds and Perfumes etc.-ish. Nicely done and played.
> 
> What piano is this? Is it just me, or does it seem that when you change the pedal the reverb stops? Are you recording this from a digital piano? If so, maybe you should record it without any onboard reverb, and add that it through a DAW so it is unrelated to the damper pedal.
> 
> Sorry if I'm wrong and/or crazy.



Thank you for the kind words and sorry for my englando.

I messed up with reverb, so I reloaded the Prelude completely. I hope this one is better.

About piano - it's actually some experiments with Alicia Keys, so it's just Yamaha C3 with girl face on the cover, got it with Komplete. I heard many bad things about this one and it's bright as hell, but it seems to work not so bad. Actually for 99 € it's not bad at all.

I have been a good boy this year. Maybe Santa will bring me the Ravenscroft 275, who knows...

What piano and reverb do you prefer?


----------



## Morodiene (Oct 13, 2016)

Ravenscroft is really nice, I think. I love the warmth and depth. There are a lot of fans for Ivory of course, and Pianoteq 5 if you are into modeling. I personally have TrueKeys American which I got on a Christmas sale for $99, and it's fairly good. I think the sound you have is working well for this music, though, and you play it so well that it sounds very bell-like and gentle, not overly bright. 

As for reverb, I generally use what's offered through the software, but experiment with what you have in your DAW to see if you like it better. I didn't notice any problems with your reloaded version.


----------



## Fer (Oct 13, 2016)

Great composition! and great playing also : ) i actually liked the sound of this piano on your piece.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 14, 2016)

Wonderful composition and great playing. Thank you for sharing .


----------



## Niel (Oct 15, 2016)

Fer said:


> Great composition! and great playing also : ) i actually liked the sound of this piano on your piece.





OleJoergensen said:


> Wonderful composition and great playing. Thank you for sharing .



Thank you guys! Going to play this one live in a hour tonight, it's a concert in the piano market, very excited about it.



Spoiler



Here is the piano


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 15, 2016)

Niel said:


> Thank you guys! Going to play this one live in a hour tonight, it's a concert in the piano market, very excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I was their among the audiance . Maybe there will be a video?
Enjoy the concert .


----------



## Iskra (Oct 15, 2016)

And good luck at the concert! (probably late to say!)


----------



## TGV (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice piece, and well played.


----------



## cAudio (Oct 15, 2016)

Very nice! And I agree that the piano sound fits this composition very well. I wouldn't have guessed it was Alicias Keys. Great playing also, hope the concert went well!


----------



## Niel (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you guys for your comments.

The concert went well and I have a video, but I am really disappointed with the sound quality of this video, so I decided not to publish it. May be I will make another video in the classroom, where I usually practice.

I would be very grateful, if somebody can pm me some really nice piano mockups. I mean some classical stuff like Mozart, Ravel, Prokofiev etc. Some decent tutorials would be nice too.


----------



## Iskra (Oct 16, 2016)

I recorded Barber's piano sonata with a VI, Will share later if you wish  (it's not exactly Mozart!)


----------



## martincraneV (Oct 17, 2016)

i really love this. 

the flutters at 2:30 are so visual


----------



## Niel (Oct 18, 2016)

Iskra said:


> I recorded Barber's piano sonata with a VI, Will share later if you wish  (it's not exactly Mozart!)


Yes, it would be nice.



martincraneV said:


> i really love this.
> 
> the flutters at 2:30 are so visual



Thank you!

It's just the reflections of the morning sun on the water which I used to watch on the sea for hours when I was a child. There was always something magical about it


----------



## Iskra (Oct 18, 2016)

Niel said:


> Yes, it would be nice.


There you go  Not perfect by any means - difficult to articulate some of the parts of the fugue even with the best MIDI controller...


----------



## Niel (Oct 19, 2016)

Iskra said:


> There you go  Not perfect by any means - difficult to articulate some of the parts of the fugue even with the best MIDI controller...



Thank you for sharing. The fugue is really awesome.

And it sounds very well too. How many hours did you spend making it?
Some tips about your workflow? What midi controller do you use?


----------



## Iskra (Oct 19, 2016)

Niel said:


> And it sounds very well too. How many hours did you spend making it?
> Some tips about your workflow? What midi controller do you use?


Hi Niel,
I spent 5'46" in doing the mockup  Actually I did 4 or 5 takes, this wasn't the first one. But obviously took me around a year to learn to play the fugue properly, so I guess is the longest time I spent for a final mockup 
To be honest, in 4 or 5 takes this one wasn't perfect either and had a couple mistakes. I was tired of trying so I just edited a few notes that were played wrong (it's was difficult to nail the 6-note chords so there were two or three places I just went in and deleted 'typos'), And that was basically it.

I used Ravenscroft VI played thru a Yamaha CP-4 as controller. It's not what I usually use, for doing other things I just use a MOX as controller (handy because of the integration with Cubase) and an EX5 for synth action if needed.
This one was difficult to play with the less-than-magnificent keyboard of the MOX, so I borrowed the CP4 for a few days from a friend.

And yes, Barber's fugue is amazing, I've been loving his piano sonata for years now.


----------



## Morodiene (Oct 19, 2016)

Here's a recording I made a couple of days ago of Rachmaninoff's Moment Musicale Op. 16 No. 5. It was for an online recital, and I only had time for one take. I used TrueKeys American with their Warm Room reverb, played into Logic on a Kawai MP11. Since I had to get it in one take, there was one section where I totally screwed up the chord, so I went back and fixed that after the fact, as well as deleted a couple of double notes that occurred.


----------



## stan-k (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Niel (Oct 23, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Here's a recording I made a couple of days ago of Rachmaninoff's Moment Musicale Op. 16 No. 5. It was for an online recital, and I only had time for one take. I used TrueKeys American with their Warm Room reverb, played into Logic on a Kawai MP11. Since I had to get it in one take, there was one section where I totally screwed up the chord, so I went back and fixed that after the fact, as well as deleted a couple of double notes that occurred.




Nice job, thank you for sharing! When I was in college, I played all 6 musical moments... about 12 years ago. They are amazing.


----------

